# at what age?



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

What age can i take the babies out to hold them and start taming them?
and how long do you take them out at a time?

i dont want to start handfeeding till they are 4-5 weeks old. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Here some updated pics.
The oldest is 14 days old.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you particularly want to hand rear then you should pull them now. Two weeks is the ideal age to take them for hand rearing. Leaving it later usually means they'll be fussy and not want to feed from a spoon/syringe and they won't take to the formula as well. 

I personally think it's best to let the parents do the job if they can.  You can have the fun part of cuddling the babies and the parents can do the hard stuff. Not to mention there's no way you can match what the parents can give them. You could have the eldest out for probably 10-20 mins at the moment, the youngest for maybe 5-10 mins. If you have them together then they'll keep each other warm and they can stay out longer, but the parents will worry and the bubs get tired.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

can i ask if you do this to hand tame them do they bite or peck? i can imagine they do does it hert as much as an adult ? 

i was gogin to breed my budgies, well i was till my girl started to tunr into a boy lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Co-parenting (what i described) results in tame and confident babies. Babies often explore with their beaks but don't have the strength to bite. By the time they could bite they're well socialised with people and don't bite any more than a hand reared baby.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thats good to know lol


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

What we do and have done for a long time is to take the babies out of the nest box when there about 10-12 days old, every day we take each baby out and hold it for a few minutes and pet and talk to them then put them back in the box. We do this and the babies end up friendly and unafraid of humans, when there about 3 weeks we start telling them to "step up" and they learn rather quickly. We do however let the parents feed them all the way through as we find it easier, we will hand feed if we have to but would rather do it the way above. When there about 6 weeks we also put them in a cage by themselves for about an hour and put some seed as will as millet sprigs on the bottom of the cage, they learn to eat on there own a little quicker i think by doing this, hope this helps...be happy.


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful advice. I have started taking them out for a few minutes, except for the 2 that dont have many feathers yet. I have made a video of them on you tube.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBySkGlUO2Q
I think they are doing quite well. They are so adorable. I am glad i found this forum, It helps eases my mind, getting info from other well known teil's mommie n daddies =]


----------

